# Hi guys (:



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Well hello there , im just a normal western girl * i dont own my own horse yet ): but i work 7 days a week 7 am till 6 or 7 pm doing farm work and riding. YEAH ! im on the show team for reverie farm. prrobably going to start riding samuel ! ive been riding for about 6 years ? somee on my uncles horse . rip simmonn baby ]: andd trail ridingg with my aunt . FUNNNN ! im not new to this site . i used to have an account , but then forgot the password andd userr name  be my friend ?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum. Have fun posting


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

Lolll smooth


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

ah i love ridinv thats all i do ... Its kinda hard to to ridwnall the time tho... Livi g on a horse farm with 15 horses ( and getting more )


----------

